# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] Hannsg ag172d

## aser

Εχω αυτη την οθονη, ξαφνικα επαψε να λειτουργει. Κοιταξα το τροφοδοτικο και φαινεται οκ με της τασης. Λετε να φταιει το inverter; Της λαμπες δεν της κοιταξα αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι εχουν καει γιατι εχει χρονια να λειτουργησει το pc λογο αγορας laptop.

----------


## angel_grig

Oταν την συνδεεις στο pc αλλαζει χρωμα το λαμπακι της?Εαν πλησιασεις με ενα φακο βλεπεις κατι στην οθονη?

----------


## aser

Σημερα που ξανα ασχοληθηκα με την οθονη ολα οσο με ρωτας ειναι αρνητικη η απαντηση γενικα δεν ανταποκρινεται σε τιποτα, τροφοδοτικο ειναι οκ. Καμια βοηθεια;

----------

